# hash question



## groworganic (Dec 18, 2007)

i just harvested a couple plants and am going to make hash for the first time.  the only question i have is whether or not the trimmings NEED to be dry before I make it.  Can they be fresh?  I'm kinda pressed for time, so I'm not sure if i will be able to dry them properly.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2007)

> the only question i have is whether or not the trimmings NEED to be dry before I make it.



They need to be dry enough  to crumble up by hand


----------



## Growdude (Dec 18, 2007)

Bubble hash can be made with fresh weed if its frozen/.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Bubble hash can be made with fresh weed if its frozen/.


 
True enough, I only make ISO myself


----------



## groworganic (Dec 18, 2007)

whats the quickest way to dry these trimmings?  it is only a couple plants worth...


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2007)

.."IMHO".. the only process benefitting from dried trim, would be the keif/scuffing method. Where it is ruffed up over a screen and the trich's are caught underneath. Even then, the quality should be better with fresh weed, as  you would be less likely to grind fresh plant matter "through" the screen. Yeild would be higher w/ dry weed, but would suffer in quality, due to more plant (green) contents.
"ISO", is not hash. It is a tincture, comprised of "all" the _essential oils_ extracted from the plant matter. I don't think dry or fresh, would have any effect on the solvent ability to extract those oils.


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2007)

if doing bubblehash... DEFINATELY dry->frozen trim is best..

wet trim freezes weird... and is a pita


----------



## King Bud (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried making a small amount of ISO oil/hash with fresh BUDS (not trim), and it was more difficult than when using dry buds.

The Isopropyl doesn't absorb itself right into the herb, like it does when it's wet, and obviously you can't grind it up as nice. So what I did was blenderize it in the Isopropyl, and coffee filter out the herb. This works, but what happened is I got a really green Isopropyl (which is not desirable, as the green stuff is chlorophyll).

Trim has always dried extremely fast for me.. I just lay the leaves out on a flat surface, stirring the trim, when the top layer feels crispy.


----------

